# responder a "muito obrigado"



## irmaus

En español decimos "de nada", "por nada", "no hay de qué", a la orden, como respuesta a muchas gracias. ¿Cómo se diría la respuesta a moito obrigado?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Hola. Bienvenido.

Lo correcto es "m*u*ito obrigado". Y la respuesta es igual: "de nada" (pronunciado en portugués obviamente). Algunas personas dicen coloquialmente solo "naaada" pero no es lo más correcto.

Sds.


----------



## Outsider

También se dice "Não tem de quê".


----------



## Mangato

Acho que no Brasil, se diz _por nada._ Estou errado_?_

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Acho que no Brasil, se diz _por nada._ Estou errado_?_
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> MG



Eu só escutei _de nada_, mas pode ser...


----------



## Tomby

Uma resposta muito simples: "*Obrigado eu!*".
TT.


----------



## irmaus

¡Muchísimas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alandria

Mangato said:


> Acho que no Brasil, se diz _por nada._ Estou errado_?_
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> MG



Isso vai do gosto de cada um, eu respondo "de nada", mas há pessoas que dizem "por nada" e outras "de nada". Pessoalmente, "por nada" me soa um pouco mais formal.


----------



## olivinha

Tombatossals said:


> Uma resposta muito simples: "*Obrigado eu!*".
> TT.


Ou _obrigado(a) a você_, mais comum no Brasil.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

irmaus said:


> En español decimos "de nada", "por nada", "no hay de qué", a la orden, como respuesta a muchas gracias. ¿Cómo se diría la respuesta a moito obrigado?



Em buenos Aires, escutava muitíssimo como resposta "por favor", o que me soava um pouco exagerado....


----------



## Tomby

> Em buenos Aires, escutava muitíssimo como resposta "por favor", o que me soava um pouco exagerado....


¿En portugués o en español?
El tema inicial, si no me he perdido, pregunta como responder en "portugués".
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> ¿En portugués o en español?
> El tema inicial, si no me he perdido, pregunta como responder en "español".
> TT.



Em espanhol. Estávamos falando em espanhol e quando eu agradecia, a resposta, invariavelmente, era: por favor....

Interesante, não ?


----------



## Tomby

Reconozco que cometí un error al confundir el portugués con español. Mi _post_ ya está corregido. ¿Pero la respuesta era en un idioma o en otro? Si no estoy equivocado la pregunta inicial era como se decía de "de nada" o "no hay de qué" en portugués. Por eso lo pregunto.
TT.


----------



## coquis14

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Em buenos Aires, escutava muitíssimo como resposta "por favor", o que me soava um pouco exagerado....


Lo que pasa , es que no es un por favor de súplica sino de "no es molestia".
Saudações


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coquis14 said:


> Lo que pasa , es que no es un por favor de súplica sino de "no es molestia".
> Saudações


Claro !! Mas, penso que é um costume restrito a Buenos Aires.

TT tem razão. O tema original era para fornecermos respostas em português, não em espanhol. Desculpem-me.


----------



## Ronan Moreira

Estimado Irmaus,

en la lengua portuguesa nosotros dicimos:

en esta orden

"de nada"
"por nada"
"não há de quê"
"disponha"
"às suas ordens"
solamente en la forma coloquial: 
"nada".

espero haber ayudado usted


----------



## brasileirinho

Tombatossals said:


> Uma resposta muito simples: "*Obrigado eu!*".
> TT.



Há uma discussão nos meios acadêmicos sobre a regularidade dessa expressão. Alguns dizem que está errada, outros que não.
Eu, particularmente, não acho correto dizer "Obrigado Eu" , mas tem um fundo de sentido, que devo admitir.

Da mais formal a mais coloquial seria (a meu ver):

"À sua disposição", "Não há de quê", "Às ordens", _"Eu que agradeço"_, *"Por nada"*, *"De nada"*,  "Obrigado eu", "(I)magina".

_Eu que agradeço_ é dito muito em lojas, ou lugares nos quais você faz compras.
Por/De nada é o mais comum, de longe.
(I)magina, acredito que é muito regional, e com a influência mineira, corta-se o 'I' inicial e fica só _magina._


----------



## Vanda

> Há uma discussão nos meios acadêmicos sobre a regularidade dessa expressão. Alguns dizem que está errada, outros que não.



Tem mesmo. Li numa revista linguística recentemente. Assim que eu achá-la comento aqui.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Eu escuto muito muito dizer: "imagina" e "disponha"; acho estes bem originais e utilizo bastante mas não sei por quê quando falo com alguma pessoa que tem um alto cargo em uma empresa (como presidente ou diretor) então uso "de nada" ou "por nada".

A dizer do "por favor" como resposta em espanhol, é sim muito habitual. É mais cortés e vai acompanhado de uma cadência específica, cómo poderia explicá-la...!  É como dizer "Por favor, no hay de que" - Esta frase se enfatiza distinta do que um simples "de nada".  "Por favor" pode estar dirigido formalmente ou não, é indistinto.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Tem mesmo. Li numa revista linguística recentemente. Assim que eu achá-la comento aqui.


 
Fico com curiosidade de vê-la porque não alcanço porque é que há-de estar errado. '_Obrigado'_, só por si, já é uma forma abreviada de dizer '_Fico-lhe obrigado',_ logo '_Obrigado eu'_ parece-me também a abreviação, igualmente legítima, de _'Quem lhe fica obrigado sou eu'. _Onde estará o mal?


----------



## Vanda

Não consegui achar a danada, Carfer. ONtem à noite aproveitei a tempestade de relâmpagos para desligar tudo e procurar, mas não achei. Contudo consegui achar este artigo sobre o 'obrigado eu' e 'obrigado você'.
Não da para copiar trechos, mas a partir do "e a resposta ao agradecimento?" tem a explicação sobre o 'obrigado eu' e 'obrigado você'.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Encontrei este artigo da Resenha da Língua Portuguesa:

"_Para responder a um agradecimento, há muita gente usando a forma “obrigado eu”. Até que faz sentido. O que se pretende dizer é: Não é você que fica ou está obrigado, mas eu; ou, não é você que me deve obrigação; sou eu que lhe devo.

O que não faz sentido, e está se ouvindo cada vez mais, é responder "obrigado você". Aí, realmente não dá para entender. Responder "obrigado você" confirma que o outro realmente deve obrigação. E não é isso que se pretende. O melhor seria que todos voltássemos a usar as tradicionais e educadas respostas “de nada”, “por nada”, ou “não há de quê_”."

Espero que ajude.


----------



## CRISTIAN ABEL

Escutei também: que é isso ou o que é isso? Por exemplo: Brigado pela dica! - Que é isso!

Alguém pode me dizer se eu escribi bem ou errado. Gracias. Também significa "de nada" verdade?


----------



## pfaa09

Só se for na variante brasileira. Na europeia não se usa, nem faz sentido.
Eu entendo a construção, mas não usamos.
Ela quer dizer: _Está a agradecer para quê? Não era preciso, o que é isso?_
Mas, como disse, não faz muito sentido no português europeu.
Usamos muito: _Ora essa!_

Já ouvi muitas vezes essa construção para algo que acontece e nos deixa um tanto espantados. Por exemplo, no relato de um jogo de futebol.
Um jogador está à frente da baliza, tem tudo para fazer um golo, e remata muito ao lado da baliza. O comentador diz: _Que é isso! Na cara do golo e remata dessa forma!_


----------



## Ari RT

"Não por isso!"
Admito que eu gosto da expressão e admito também que a maioria das pessoas faz cara de ponto de interrogação.


----------

